# camber question



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i did do a search but i couldnt find exactly what i needed to know. what i want to know is, crap i dont know how to say this. If i were to lower my car say 2 inches with a coilover kit, does anyone know how bad my camber would be? would an adjustment of max +/-1.75 degrees be enough or would it be more?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1.75deg will get you close enough.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Camber is not the issue, toe-in and lack of suspension travel should be your concerns.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

so 1.75 should be enough then? cuz i found a website that sells a pair of things that can adjust it +/-1.75 degrees for $35. and i thought toe isnt hard to fix?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Toe costs nothing to fix, but it's much more important than camber. Ignore the crash bolts for now.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn is tottaly right, incorrect toe is your tires worst enemy. I wouldnt bother with the camber(crash) bolts.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im confused now, dont get the bolts right now until toe is fixed? or dont get bolts at all?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't get crash bolts at all. Get camber plates when you're ready to start modifying the suspension. All you need to fix toe is a tape measure and two straight boards and an 11 mm (IIRC) wrench.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

first, whats wrong with the crash bolts? and 2nd, two straights boards? what do i do with those?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i'm curious, what trouble will camber adjust elliptical bolts cause? some cars use them oem...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Sometimes I wish I had Mcpherson.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Crash bolts in a car that was not designed for them tend to slip under high loads. The ones that come OEM are setup better and dont slip.

WBB, Why???


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks for the info scott


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Because camber plates are ideal.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *thanks for the info scott *


The name is Pat  Scott is a way bigger fish on this board than me.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Because camber plates are ideal. *


I can see this is gonna get off topic, but do you think the advantage of your suspension geometry(SLA) is worth trading so you can use camber plates? BTW Camber plates are nice. I like mine not so much for the performance, but because I do my own alignments. They make it so simple.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yea, sorry, i wasnt sure.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Its a trade off. Although it would be nice to have the aftermarket support of Civics and Integras which have adjustable aluminum upper and lower control arms.


----------

